# Husband Is Not A Morning Person



## tater03

My husband and I are on two different wavelenths in the morning. I love the mornings and he hates them. The tension in the air is unbelievable. I walk around on eggshells and forget having to ask him something. Oh my goodness you would think the world is ending if you dare ask him a question in the morning. Having two children that don't understand the way he is doesn't help matters any. I was just wondering if anyone else has this type of problem and if so how do you deal with it? Thanks


----------



## lovemyabba

My husband isn't like that in the mornings, but he certainly does have times when he is that way. At those times, I just try to give him space. If we're just home, I'll take the kids and suggest, as nicely as possible, that he go take a nap or relax for a minute.
You might want to try brewing your husband an extra-strong batch of coffee!  And just try to give him some space until he "wakes up."


----------



## jess143

mine is like that, and i understand lovemyabba's suggestion as to understand and try to alleviate the situation; however, my husband only got worse when he knew the rest of the family was to accomodate to him. After, a few times of letting him know that we will understand and try not to bother him, but our lives do have to continue and are not to be stopped for his stupidity. We try not to add wood to the fire, but living a life walking in egg shells is not life at all. And like he once said, "I know its not you guys, so the only one that has to change is me". But!!! One thing that I am learning is that when I errupted along with him, things only got worse. You dont calm someone mad by getting mad.


----------



## demora

I'm not a morning person myself, but I'm not that bad! Sometimes I wake up in an awful mood and just need some time to get myself going and awake. Even though I try not to, I probably do snap sometimes when I don't mean to. 

It's not fair of him to expect you to walk on eggshells though, he needs to figure out how he can better deal with mornings. If it's a shower before he faces the family, cofee, tea, a naked run in the snow *grins*...whatever it takes for him to be ready to face the day and his family.

What does it generally take before you or the kids can approach him?

Have you talked to him (later in the day of course) about how you feel each morning and the effect his mood has on the kids?


----------



## draconis

I'm not a morning person myself. Having worked 3rd shift for 14 years broke me. I use to just right out of bed though, now with my MD I have to fuel myself an hour before I get up. I'm up but not going to do much for that first hour...

draconis


----------



## sarahdale24

I agree. let him know you understand how he is feeling, and that you will do all you can, but don't let caring about his "moods" consume your life. Find a middle ground...not just you but him as well.


----------



## mollyL

Actually, my husband and son are the morning people; my daughter and I are not. DD and I aren't as bad as some of the people you guys have described, but we're pretty bad. Hubby hands me a large cup of tea and lets me wake up on my own.Our son smiles at our daughter and gently says stuff like "Good morning, you lovely little flower" and she swats at him. Our son has actually developed that as a little wake-up routine for his sister.She has her cereal and orange juice and in between swatting at him, she wakes up. 
I think that non-morning people have a kind of painful waking-up process; I know everything is fuzzy and my stomach doesn't feel very good. Hubby and son help us when they can and leave us alone when they can't.


----------



## sarahdale24

mollyL said:


> Actually, my husband and son are the morning people; my daughter and I are not. DD and I aren't as bad as some of the people you guys have described, but we're pretty bad. Hubby hands me a large cup of tea and lets me wake up on my own.Our son smiles at our daughter and gently says stuff like "Good morning, you lovely little flower" and she swats at him. Our son has actually developed that as a little wake-up routine for his sister.She has her cereal and orange juice and in between swatting at him, she wakes up.
> I think that non-morning people have a kind of painful waking-up process; I know everything is fuzzy and my stomach doesn't feel very good. Hubby and son help us when they can and leave us alone when they can't.




I just have to say. How adorable of your son and his routine for his sister! That is the cutest thing I've heard all day!


----------



## stav

Had to laugh at this thread. I am SO not a morning person. My hubby is up with the larks and all bright eyed and bushy tailed, and it drives me nuts! Until i've had at least 2 cups of coffee, talking to me is a BAD idea!

Then again, I can go on into the night, and am often all bouncy bouncy at 2am, whereas hubby has zonked out to the world by about 10pm.

It does mean he doesn't see many films all the way through heheheh.. I get control of the remote


----------



## lisakifttherapy

Some people just aren't "morning people" and they take longer to get up and go. (I'm one of them!) However, it doesn't excuse behavior that creates an environment for the family where they feel like they need to "walk on eggshells." That's really not fun for anyone. I'd try to communicate with him about how his behavior makes you and the kids feel. Good luck!


----------



## MrsM

I am the one who is not a morning person. Fortunately my husband has to leave early to get to work so usually I am getting out of bed after he is gone. 

On his days off though he seems to forget that I am not a morning person and I usually end up hurting his feelings! He wants to hug and kiss me and I just want to yell at him to back off. He does not get the problem. Oh well. 

In this world there are morning people and non-morning people - somehow we end up with the opposite of who we are and just have to cope with the differences.


----------



## Liza

My husband is not a morning person either, we currently share a car and I need to get to work at a earlier hour than he does so he will have to take me. It's really bad sometimes, the attitude and all, I have to wake him up like 3 times.


----------



## stav

Hmm.. tell him since you are the one who has to get up early, you'll have the car, and he can take the bus! Make sure you let him know that the reason you are suggesting it is cos you feel guilty about him having to get up so early poor thing


----------

